# Does anyone else love the way their dog smells?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Okay so I have a weird confession to make. I love the way my dogs smell. Molly and Merlin each have their own individual scent and I love them both. When I'm petting them, sometimes I like to sniff them. I can't help it, it's like inhaling pure love. Also when I'm at work, there's times when I'm really stressed out and all of a sudden I smell Molly. I won't even be thinking about her but it just comes to me and when it happens I feel better immediately. Am I really weird or does anyone else love their dog's unique scent?


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love the way my CAT smells ...usually. Sometimes he needs a bath.

I love the way my dog smells after a bath...does that count


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I second what lisak_87 said, LOL. I loooove my cat's smell. My dog's... meh... but after a bath and he's all minty fresh, yes please!!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the way my dog smells until she gets, well, smelly. Then I bathe her or take her swimming. However, I _always_ like the smell of her feet. They smell like Fritos.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Funny, I just made a post about this last night.. I like the way Corona smells, but really don't like George's smell at all!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I looooooove Bella's smell (unless she's just rolled in woodchuck poop). She naturally smells kinda corn chippy. Like a furry Frito. When I had her on the BugOff, though, she smelled like Italian seasoned corn chips....LOL



Shiningsummer said:


> I can't help it, it's like inhaling pure love.


Exactly! =)


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Haha, yeah believe me I like the way they smell after a bath too! This is different though. It's their own special smell that's there even under the bath soap smell. Have you ever noticed that people tend to have individual scents too? Not perfume or cologne, but something more basic that's just a part of them. I've always had a pretty sensitive nose though, so maybe that's what it is.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I love the way they smell, too!  I was mentioning to a friend that our dogs sleep with us, and she said "oh, gross, so your bed smells like dogs", and I thought to myself, "yeah, and I love it!".

I LOVE Harper's scent, and I don't like Abby's as much, but it's still pretty good! After a bath, I like it to, but it's just different!


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

workerant said:


> However, I _always_ like the smell of her feet. They smell like Fritos.


I've heard that from someone else here too! I never smell my dog's feet, maybe I should try it sometime! Molly smells like fritos sometimes but usually not til she's really in need of a bath lol.



CoverTune said:


> Funny, I just made a post about this last night.. I like the way Corona smells, but really don't like George's smell at all!


Huh, that's interesting! What does George smell like? Is it a stinky smell? He doesn't smell like fritos or corn chips does he? 



BellaPup said:


> I looooooove Bella's smell (unless she's just rolled in woodchuck poop). She naturally smells kinda corn chippy. Like a furry Frito. When I had her on the BugOff, though, she smelled like Italian seasoned corn chips....LOL


Yes, someone understands! I was starting to feel like some kinda freak LOL! Mmmm italian seasoned corn chips sound good for a change. Hey Molly guess who's gonna get acquainted with some BugOff later? JK :biggrin1:


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh my doG, I love the way Misty's paws smell. Everyone thinks I'm insane but I don't care. When she curls up on me to snuggle, I always sniff her paws.. Her fur odor isn't unpleasant and sometimes can be comforting.. But her feet have the most relaxing scent ever. 

.. I'll agree with other posters--it's kind of like Fritos.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Nia's smell!! Until she needs a bath. But sometimes I wish I could just breathe really hard and inhale her into me hahaha.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ada is stinky and it's the kind of scent that lingers on your when you touch her. I don't like it. 

I like the way Mia smells though.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Shiningsummer said:


> Yes, someone understands! I was starting to feel like some kinda freak LOL! Mmmm italian seasoned corn chips sound good for a change. Hey Molly guess who's gonna get acquainted with some BugOff later? JK :biggrin1:


Just add some tomato sauce and a sprinkle of parmesean cheese and ya gots yerself Doggieo Delighto! heeheehee


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

workerant said:


> I like the way my dog smells until she gets, well, smelly. Then I bathe her or take her swimming. However, I _always_ like the smell of her feet. They smell like Fritos.


I also love the smell of my dogs' feet. I always have. You're the second person I've heard describe them as smelling like Fritos, I've also heard people describe them as smelling like popcorn. I can't really put my finger on it but I love it.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lol I thought I was crazy ^_^ I LOVE Ava's smell! Esp behind the ears! But when she needs a bath she starts to smell sour. Miko is ok but I like Ava's smell better lol.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

sassafras said:


> I also love the smell of my dogs' feet. I always have. You're the second person I've heard describe them as smelling like Fritos, I've also heard people describe them as smelling like popcorn. I can't really put my finger on it but I love it.


I wonder if that's one way that doggies track each other's whereabouts and themselves? Do they follow the Frito Trail from their feets? Hmmm....


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

op2:op2:op2:
I *LOVE*any corn- based snack! I ate a couple of boxes of Cracker Jack last night (Oh the shame:redface Haha- but I love buttered popcorn too, and Fritos, Doritos, Cheesies, Corn Twists and I love baking corn bread and muffins too. I agree that Willow smells kind of corny. When she gets a little funkier, there is almost a hot dog wiener kind of smell to her too. Can you say corndog? :laugh: Strange, because I don't think many of us here feed a corn-based diet to our dogs, so that is not where it comes from. Willow's diet has changed since ill, and she still smells delicious! Sometimes her breath gets a little rank now though, when it was never bad before. I love her feet too. When she is laying on the floor and I lay down with her, I like to take a paw and kiss the pads of her toes. I also like to flip her ears inside out and kiss the inside. There is good doggie smell in there too.
Hmmm... now that I see this down in black and white... I'm thinking I need serious help!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Polywoggy said:


> I love her feet too. When she is laying on the floor and I lay down with her, I like to take a paw and kiss the pads of her toes. I also like to flip her ears inside out and kiss the inside. There is good doggie smell in there too.
> Hmmm... now that I see this down in black and white... I'm thinking I need serious help!


ROFL!!! 
ummm........huh. 
But - I completely understand!! =)


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up! After reading all of your thoughts I felt compelled to smell Hobbes' paws. I can confirm that they do not, in fact, smell like Fritos. He does, however, have a delightful doggy-smell all his own. My cat also smells delightful. Fun thread!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Shiningsummer said:


> Haha, yeah believe me I like the way they smell after a bath too! This is different though. It's their own special smell that's there even under the bath soap smell. Have you ever noticed that people tend to have individual scents too? Not perfume or cologne, but something more basic that's just a part of them. I've always had a pretty sensitive nose though, so maybe that's what it is.


Absolutely I've noticed this about people. My nose is INSANELY sensitive. It can actually get in the way of things in my life.
I don't hate the way Brady smells. I HATE the way my mom's dog smells. Like dead fish ...ew. Brady's smell is natural to me. 
But I bury my face in my cat and inhale LOL


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol frito feets! XD

My parents had this old sheepskin rug in their room for ages, and it had a distinct smell. Kinda leathery. My dog smelled like it but I don't know why, as he never slept on it or spent time near it. I liked the smell cause it reminded me of my childhood when I used to romp on that rug.

He smelled yucky when wet though.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

SAINTBLENNON said:


> We still have puppy smell !!!


Lucky!!!! :whoo:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, how I miss puppy breath. It spent too short a time in this house.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Active Dog said:


> lol I thought I was crazy ^_^ I LOVE Ava's smell! Esp behind the ears! But when she needs a bath she starts to smell sour. Miko is ok but I like Ava's smell better lol.


Yeah, my favorite places to smell them are behind the ears and the back of the neck. Also I find it interesting that more than one person has mentioned that they prefer one dog's smell over the other. I love both Molly and Merlin's smell but I have to say I like Molly's better. (No offense Merlin buddy! Hopefully he won't be reading this. )



BellaPup said:


> I wonder if that's one way that doggies track each other's whereabouts and themselves? Do they follow the Frito Trail from their feets? Hmmm....


Ha, that's funny! Seriously though I think you might be on to something!



Polywoggy said:


> Hmmm... now that I see this down in black and white... I'm thinking I need serious help!


That's ok, if you do at least you're not alone lol! I have to admit when I was writing out the first post I was a little nervous that everyone was going to think I was crazy but I just had to know. Usually dogs like to sniff people but in this case it's the other way around!

Do you think the dogs ever talk to each other about how we smell? They probably like us better when when we stink.



a7dk said:


> This thread is cracking me up! After reading all of your thoughts I felt compelled to smell Hobbes' paws. I can confirm that they do not, in fact, smell like Fritos. He does, however, have a delightful doggy-smell all his own. My cat also smells delightful. Fun thread!


Yeah, I tried smelling Molly's feet but they just smelled like the rest of her-kind of a sweet musky doggy smell. Oh well it was still totally worth it.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the smell of Pocky's feet! They smell like...RICE!


----------



## kaza26 (May 24, 2011)

definitely not the breath smell!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Oh, how I miss puppy breath. It spent too short a time in this house.


 I agree!! I looooove puppy breath! Always have. I don't want a puppy breath scented Yankee Candle or anything, but it's just a great smell. It's probably the connotation with the sweetness of a playful pup and their soft fur that hasn't developed "dog smell" yet or began to shed all over ;-)


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the way my dog smells! I love burying my facebin her belly and inhaling. She doesn't have a doggie smell. She just smells like a furry little animal. Hard to describe. I do the same thing with my one cat...he has an amazing smell. I call it snorting my pets!


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't love the way my dogs breath smells. Hopefully her dental on Monday will will make me not love it a little less.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the way they do after I bathe them. Specially if I use the primrose oil shampoo, man that stuff is lovely. Makes me wish more shampoo brands used it. 

But I do love feet smell, smells like fritos like everyone else has mentioned.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the smell of Brittany almost always. Bello doesn't smell great though if you take him swimming. It's like because he has long fur it clings to him. 

And I guess I'm one of the few dog-lovers that can say I do not like the smell of puppy breath. D8


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

LL its sooo funny mr & OH talk about that all the time, I also find myself sniffing mine & even sniffing my hand after I have pet her lol im sooo glad for this thread because I thought I was crazy.

Of course there are exceptions: like if she rolls in fresh cow poo, or if Jo rolls in a dead animal carcass like she did yesterday, then i prefer to wash my hand after petting rather then put it up to my nose lol.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, smelling like, "oh I just rolled in dead-thing" is the absolute worst! I hated it when fishermen used to clean their fish on the shore of the lake we lived on and the guts sat in the July heat for 3 days and then she'd roll in them!
She was free to swim anytime she liked, and when it was hot weather and the lake got smelly- I called her the "Swamp Thing". It wasn't the best scent, yet somehow I loved it because it was her.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Thankfully my dogs don't smell very bad.. I used to hate the smell of dogs before I got my own. Now, I appreciate their individual scents. I also bathe them once a week to keep fleas in check so they never really get to be too smelly.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah the joy of living with dogs lol. I had to small Izze & Jo's paws after everyone says they smell like Fritos & they totally DO lol, except Jo, hers smell like corn nuts.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG what about when they eat horse poo... ewww... my dog would go to piles like it was a free buffet. He liked it better than cheese.
Then he'd get in the car later and breathe his poo breath on me. "EW! That's it, back in your crate!"


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm almost glad - in a very selfish way - that the cedar/peppermint flea & tick stuff didn't work. I was a little bummed that my dog wouldn't smell like herself anymore. 

I have been calling her "Frito Dog" for years....I never realized it was coming from her feet! She must have thought I was high or something sniffing her all over the other night.....LOL! 

Oh....she found more woodchuck poo to roll around in this afternoon.....so the <sssshhhhhh>..... * b-a-t-h* is about to come soon....very soon. Then she'll smell like John Paul Pet and Frito's.

Heeheehheeeeee <sssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! don't tell her!>


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Geez, I never realized how lucky I am. The worst thing my dogs ever rolled in was some blue cheese that I dropped. I thought they were going to eat it, but no they just sniffed it and proceeded to try to roll in it. Dogs are weird.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah Izze will sneak horse poo when she thinks im not looking, the naughty girl. Its the one thing I could never seem to break her of, good thing Jo doesn't seem to have such a penchant for it :/


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Bear smells great for a week or two after his bath, but he's definitely a "doggy smell" kind of dog.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea that dogs smell different and that people like it. I must have a really not sensitive nose, because I don't smell anything on Gingerbread or Honey Bun. The only thing is that Gingerbread has frito feet. I'm so curious what your dogs smell like! And I don't know about different smells that people have either!


----------



## DeeSpark (May 25, 2011)

At the moment Deedee needs a bath. She's been searching for mice in the shed. Got the smell of mice poo, but no mice. Normally I love her smell. It makes me think of fruit loops been left a while, which might sound gross, though I think it's just the memory of feeding her my left over fruitloops every morning when we first got her.
Sparky smells like a dog...


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My son brought home a book of poems he had made on the last day of school. He wrote a poem about each of the puppies, and had to describe for each a look, sound, taste, and smell. So for Zoey's poem, he says she smells like perfume and tastes like fur. Ziva's poem says she smells like strawberries and tastes like yogurt. 

My dogs smell pretty good, we usually bathe them often. I do not like the smell of wet dog, though. But I have a very sensitive nose my kids like the way they smell wet.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

You're not weird. I love the way Camaro smells and I'm not afraid to admit it! (unless he's been rolling around in the dirt!)


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been resisting since I first read this thread, but I gave in and gave Buffy's feet a sniff last night. They smelled like stinky dog to me (when she starts smelling like that overall, I know it's time for a bath).

She does smell nice after a bath with oatmeal shampoo though. But, normally, I don't notice any specific smell from her.

Edit: Oh I forgot to mention that after I sniffed Buffy's foot, she kept on smelling it herself - I guess she was trying to figure out what I was doing. I thought it was so funny.


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh gosh i'm glad i'm not the only one! My fiance thinks its weird I like the smell of our dog - she smells like wood chips and beef bones (her favorite treat). I guess its kind of like how some people enjoy the smell of barns.. even though it smells like grass, horse/cow, and manure


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Well Aura is gorgeous and I wish your pic was scratch and sniff. Can we have that as a new feature on DF? I'd like to sniff all of your dogs!


----------



## VetAssistant (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the way all my animals smell when they are CLEAN lol. Even the birds have a comforting smell, however Kirara's too hyper and can't sit still long enough for me to smell her. I end up getting bonked pretty hard.


----------



## bec90707 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is hilarious! I thought I was the only one who loved my dog's smell. Sometimes when she's cuddling with me I smell her and of course give her a smooch  AND now I know I'm not the only one who adores my dog's frito smelling paws haha... I call hershey (my dog) "cheeto paws" all the time!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope, my dogs smell like dog, which isn't particularly appealing. Even less so when I give them baths, then they smell like wet dog.


----------

